# Grimsby trawler Hilda



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello everyone

Can anyone help please with any career information and/or a photo of the Grimsby trawler Hilda, built in 1892 by Thomas Charlton, Grimsby? She was lost in 1895 soon after being sold to foreign owners.

Dave W


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hilda FV was a French Steam Powered Fishing Trawler of 169 tons built in Grimsby in 1892. On the 22nd March 1895 when on route from Ostend for the fishing grounds she was in collision with the SS PETRIANA and sank off St. Catherines Point.http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?17772


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Linnea - still looking for a photo, though I know it's unlikely I'll find one after all this time.

Dave W


----------

